# R.I.P Rory Dog



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

The best friend a man could want in a dog. Sadly had to be put down today. Words can't express how gutted and upset I am.
He was the quirkiest dog I have ever met. From spending his night jumping at flies in the back garden, to endlessy picking up 2 stones, one after the other, whilst slowly moving backwards!
He will be sadly missed by all of my family and friends.
At least the pain is gone Rory Dog


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.
R.I.P Rory


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

RIP Rory. 

Sami


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

aw so sorry to hear this, rip Rory


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

It's not nice when something like this happens sorry for your loss RIP RORY


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p gorgeous


----------



## aie_boa (Nov 7, 2007)

r.i.p rory sorry for your loss mate


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

R.I.P Rory.

Sorry for your loss Rob.


----------



## jayl (Feb 18, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss... R.I.P. Rory


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

r.i.p. rory, sleep well


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

rip rory, hes a spitting image of Rory my collie dog


----------



## becka (Jul 10, 2007)

so sorry, hes gorgeous


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

Heartbreaking to say goodbye to such a beautiful boy, at least now his spirit is running free. :grouphug:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

my deepest sympathies.......


----------



## sNo0gIe_SnaIl (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Now the pain is gone Rory Dog, may you rest in peace.


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I still expect him to be waiting at my parents front door as I open it


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that !!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

EddieLizzard said:


> Thanks everyone. I still expect him to be waiting at my parents front door as I open it


You'll do that for a long time! 

So sorry to hear about your loss, but as you rightly said - at least the pain is gone and that was your last gift to him. A gift worth having and giving!

RIP Rory - he was a handsome looking dog!


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

RIP Rory, I have had a border collie before and he had to be put down as he had advanced cancer, he was a lovely dog so bright and loving. I have just lost one of our dogs and we are heartbroken, he was hit by a car on friday night, New Year has been crap, I have been told not to dwell on it and get depressed, but they are like a family member and I will not get over it for a long time. My sympathies go out to you.


----------

